# Tell me what you think about Max!



## constance (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my 1 and a half year old male GSD I'm sorry I couldn't get a good stack picture of him.


----------



## constance (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is another picture


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Overweight.


Agreed. More fat than muscle. Work him out more. Colors look nice.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome, constance!

Get us a proper stacked pic of your boy. I agree with Sunflowers, he looks chunky. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Overweight.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Really nice looking coat and classic coloring. Welcome.


----------

